# warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?



## hechtzu (13. Januar 2015)

Morgen leute#h

ich wollte mal fragen warum man kein 7x7 stahl oder flexonit knoten kann?
Das was ich im laden gesehen habe ist fast so geschmeidig wie geflochtene. 
Ich habe auch schon 1×7 stahl geknotet.ging gut.da müsste ja 7x7 noch besser gehen oder?ich hätte dann 4 oder 5 windungen mit dem normalen clinch gemacht. 
Mit titan geht das ja auch.(hat mal einer von fisch unf fang gezeigt)

ach ja vom twizzeln halte ich nicht viel

ok freue mich auf antworten


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Hi,

also ich knote meine Stahlvorfächer immer wenn ich mit der Fliegenrute fische.Dafür sind aber nicht alle Stahlvorfächer geeignet.4-5 Wicklungen sind aber zu viel finde ich und bei Stahl unnötig das hält auch mit weniger Wicklungen und ist so leichter zu knoten.Knoten mache ich den Non Slip Mono Loop oder den vereinfachten Rapalaknoten von der DVD Geheimnisse der Meerforelle beide mit 1-2 Wicklungen nur.Verbindung Stahl und Mono Albrightknoten dort mache ich so 8 Wicklungen mit der Mono.Manches Titan kann man auch gut knoten aber vorsichtig beim zuziehen das sollte man nicht zu doll machen Titan bricht dann gerne mal.Achte beim Kauf am besten das dort steht knotbar mit anderem geht es zwar auch meist aber so bist du auf der sicheren Seite.Hier 2 Vorfächer einmal Stahl und Titan womit ich gerne fische.Aber meist nehme ich lieber Stahl.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/vorfach-material/vision-wire-line-stahlvorfach.html
http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/vorfach-material/knot2kinky-nickel-titan-vorfach.html




Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## dreampike (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Hallo Hechtzu, 

ich mache das wie Seatrout, ich knote meine Stahlvorfächer immer. Und mache den einfachsten Knoten der Welt, das Vorfach durch das Hakenöhr oder den Wirbel stecken, Loop bilden, einfacher Hausfrauenknoten um das andere Ende legen und erst mal den Knoten zuziehen. Dann den Knoten mit zwei Fingern festhalten und die Schlaufe zuziehen. Wenn man die Schlaufe nicht festhält, verkringelt das Vorfach. Und dieser einfache Knoten hält ohne Ausnahme, ist mir noch nie aufgegangen! Keine Hülsen, kein Getwizzele, simpel und blitzschnell herzustellen. Wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist, lege ich noch einen Schrumpfschlauch um den Knoten, dann bleibt weniger Kraut hängen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## maniana (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Achterknoten


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Ist ja nun genug beantwortet  bindet sich ja nicht so gut 
 wie Mono,ich seife den Stahl vor dem Binden schon ein paar Tage vorher gut ein,bindet sich dann zwar immer noch nicht so gut wie Mono aber es erleichtert doch das Zusammenziehen etwas.Denke nicht das es das Gewässer erheblich belastet sonst würde ich es zu Hause abwaschen
 schenke ich mir aber.#t


----------



## hechtzu (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtzu,
> 
> ich mache das wie Seatrout, ich knote meine Stahlvorfächer immer. Und mache den einfachsten Knoten der Welt, das Vorfach durch das Hakenöhr oder den Wirbel stecken, Loop bilden, einfacher Hausfrauenknoten um das andere Ende legen und erst mal den Knoten zuziehen. Dann den Knoten mit zwei Fingern festhalten und die Schlaufe zuziehen. Wenn man die Schlaufe nicht festhält, verkringelt das Vorfach. Und dieser einfache Knoten hält ohne Ausnahme, ist mir noch nie aufgegangen! Keine Hülsen, kein Getwizzele, simpel und blitzschnell herzustellen. Wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist, lege ich noch einen Schrumpfschlauch um den Knoten, dann bleibt weniger Kraut hängen.
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Moment welchen knoten meinst du jetzt genau?
Klingt nämlich sehr interessant!
Meinst du den selben knoten wie beim spulenknoten?


----------



## dreampike (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Unter Spulenknoten findet man verschiedene Varianten, ich habe unten einen Link zu genau dem Knoten, den ich meine, er wird hier "Arborknoten" genannt. Den zweiten Stopper-Knoten  lasse ich weg, 7x7-Stahlvorfach ist so rauh, dass das ohne weitere Sicherung hält. Wem das zu unsicher ist, der macht statt einer einfach zwei Windungen. Wie gesagt, erst den kleinen Knoten zuziehen, dann festhalten und die Schlaufe zuziehen, sonst kringelt das Vorfach zu stark. Da braucht es auch keine Seife oder ähnliches.

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/abor.htm

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Seife hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht.Ich denke man sollte sich einfach vernünftiges zum knoten gedachtes Material kaufen.Ich fische das Vison Pike Wire in der stärksten Ausführung geht wunderbar zu knoten.


----------



## hechtzu (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Also glaubt ihr bei 4.5 kilo 7×7 schnur hält ein knoten oder die quetschhülsenzange mehr?


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

:q es hält beides ,was nun besser ist ,ist reine Ansichtssache
      die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q es hält beides ,was nun besser ist ,ist reine Ansichtssache
> die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen



Das stimmt so nicht. Der Knoten beeinträchtigt die Tragkraft erheblich mehr als eine gut gequetschte Verbindung (parallele Schnüre, Dreifachquetschung etc.).

 Was die Tragkraft angeht ist Quetschen ist daher eindeutig besser. Was nicht heißt, dass Knoten nicht funktioniert. Man muss dann halt mit 20% Verlust an Tragkraft leben.


----------



## dreampike (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber, 

ist ja interessant, ich habe genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Meine geknoteten Verbindungen halten und halten und halten, während die gequetschten Verbindungen deutlich schneller hops gehen. Vielleicht nicht, weil die Hülse nicht hält, sondern weil das Stahlvorfach an der Kante zur Hülse abknickt, beschädigt wird und sich aufdröselt. Die geknoteten Verbindungen sind bei Dauerbelastung zu 68% haltbarer im Vergleich Verbindungen mit Quetschhülse.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Der Knoten beeinträchtigt die Tragkraft erheblich mehr als eine gut gequetschte Verbindung (parallele Schnüre, Dreifachquetschung etc.).
> 
> Was die Tragkraft angeht ist Quetschen ist daher eindeutig besser. Was nicht heißt, dass Knoten nicht funktioniert. Man muss dann halt mit 20% Verlust an Tragkraft leben.



 Wenn Du einen Schlaufenknoten machst kannst Du sehen das er auch hält.
 Bei gequetschten Hülsen kannst Du nur darauf vertrauen das der Draht nicht herausrutscht.

 Ich habe das mal mit 5kg Vorfächern mit der Zugwage überprüft, auch bei Schlaufen hatte ich immer noch über 5 kg.
 Wichtig sind eben Knoten die den Stahl nicht scharf abknicken dürfen.

 Mag sein man kann mit Hülsen noch etwas mehr Tragkraft heraushohlen.
 Sicherheit ist mir aber wichtiger und möglichst einfach und günstig darf es ruhig sein.:m


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*

Was auch wichtig ist nur Stahl mit Plastikcoating knoten.Ohne schneidet sich das unter Belastung gerne ein und reißt.Also ich hab mit Knoten auch keinerlei Probleme.Ich nutze den vereinfachten Rapalaknoten oder den Non Slip Mono Loop.Beide mit 1-2 Wicklungen reicht bei Stahl bzw. bei solchen Durchmessern vollkommen.Wenn ich einen Karabiner anknote nutze ich einen ganz normalen Clinchknoten auch mit wenig Wicklungen.

Ich traue Knoten auch mehr als Quetschhülsen.Man kann das nicht mit Mono vergleichen.Stahl mit Plastiküberzug verliert so gut wie keine Tragkraft beim knoten.Und bei entsprechendem Durchmesser eh nicht so wild wenn das etwas weniger trägt.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: warum kein stahlvorfach knoten?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Was auch wichtig ist nur Stahl mit Plastikcoating knoten.Ohne schneidet sich das unter Belastung gerne ein und reißt.


 Kenne ich so nicht, ich hatte nie Probleme unummantelte Vorfächer zu knoten.
 Stahl schneidet sich auch weniger ein es bricht eher durch Bewegungen weil es dort spröde wird.

 Mal eine kleine Überlegung.
 Beim Spinnfischen schützt die Kunststoffummantelung das Vorfach  vor unnötigen Knicken beim vielen Werfen.
Da braucht man kein weiches Vorfach, da kann man auch Stangen einsetzen.

 Mir ging es aber immer um Naturköderangeln in beangelten Gewässern mit Hechten.
 Hechte können den Stahl nicht beschädigen den Mantel aber schon.
 Also bringt der Mantel keine sichere Tragkraft.
 Er versteift das Vorfach und macht die Stahl-Seele unnötig dick.(Aus o,2 wird dann schnell 0,6)
 Bei vorsichtigen Fischen brauche ich aber flexible und möglichst dünne Vorfächer, also pfeif ich auf den dummen Mantel beim Naturköderfischen.
 Ist da ein Knick im Vorfach, wird es halt ausgetauscht.

 Dort wo die Hechte unerfahren sind ist es fast egal, da stört sie ein Balken weder im Wasser noch im Maul so richtig. 
 Beim Zander, AAl must es so oder so immer extrem weich sein.


----------

